# Tai Chi vs Krav Maga



## abe_tz (Nov 10, 2015)

Who would win in a sparring fight...a master of Tai Chi or a very skilled Krav Maga practitioner?


----------



## clfsean (Nov 10, 2015)

Chuck Norris


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2015)

Who cares.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 10, 2015)

The sniper on the roof behind them.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2015)

Godzilla.... but only IF Chuck Norris was not there


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 10, 2015)

Depends on which one is the Good Guy, as defined by the author of the screenplay, and which scene is being filmed. It's possible for the Good Guy to lose, if the scene takes place early in the movie. By the end, it's virtually guaranteed that the Good Guy will win. Especially if the Good Guy spends most of the interval between fight scenes gathering wisdom from a frail elderly man who speaks only in aphorisms and metaphors.


----------



## mograph (Nov 10, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Godzilla.... but only IF Chuck Norris was not there


GOJIRA!


----------



## mograph (Nov 10, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> ... gathering wisdom from a frail elderly man who speaks only in aphorisms and metaphors.


... or, if the elderly man were the Sphinx in _Mystery Men_, he'd be employing Antimetabole, a type of Chiasmus.

(Yeah, I had to look it up.)


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 10, 2015)

By the responses that were given, I assume this type of question is common lol.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2015)

Style versus style threads never end well so best not to encourage arguments in the first place. X v Y is a very negative way of looking at martial arts.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 10, 2015)

The questions pop up not infrequently.

Really, there's no way to answer it.  Every style has strengths and weaknesses, pros and cons.  Things they do well, things they don't.  They reflect the beliefs and values and strategies and tactics of the people and places where they were developed.  For example, I'm familiar with a style of stick fighting that values life highly -- so they avoid strikes to the body, especially the most vulnerable places, and to the groin, where life is created.  Krav Maga was developed consciously and intentionally as a style to be learned quickly, and to be brutally effective, drawing on Imi Lichtenfield's personal training background and experiences fighting in the days leading up to WWII.  Tai Chi has a very different origin...

So... rather than ask "who would win..." -- you might ask "what could a fight between a Tai Chi master and a Krav Maga master look like?"  How would their tactics and strategies work together?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 10, 2015)

I know what will happen when Taiji vs.Taiji. A is waiting for B to make the 1st move. B is also waiting for A to make the 1st move. They both end up with starving to death.


----------



## 23rdwave (Nov 11, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I know what will happen when Taiji vs.Taiji. A is waiting for B to make the 1st move. B is also waiting for A to make the 1st move. They both end up with starving to death.



You are thinking of chess.


----------



## mograph (Nov 11, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I know what will happen when Taiji vs.Taiji. A is waiting for B to make the 1st move. B is also waiting for A to make the 1st move. They both end up with starving to death.


... or saying, "screw it, let's go for a beer."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 11, 2015)

mograph said:


> ... or, if the elderly man were the Sphinx in _Mystery Men_, he'd be employing Antimetabole, a type of Chiasmus.
> 
> (Yeah, I had to look it up.)



Or Joel Grey in makeup (Chiun)


----------



## clfsean (Nov 11, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Or Joel Grey in makeup (Chiun)



True story. Chuin for the win.


----------

